

Europe funds ARM-based server research - NonEUCitizen
http://eetimes.com/news/latest/showArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=VWBOGKRTMCITNQE1GHRSKHWATMY32JVN?articleID=225701119

======
hga
" _[...] the research is targeting the Cortex-A9 MPcore processor to create
"good enough" processing nodes along with 3-D DRAM structures and packaging to
provide high bandwidth access to server memory._ "

3-D packaging looks a lot more practical when you start out with a low heat
dissipation CPU. And they only have to stack 4GB on the processor die since
ARM is still 32 bit only (well, I suppose they could do something like the x84
PAE but that doesn't really seem to fit with the concept).

I still wonder how much room there remains in server space for 4 GB address
spaces. The SeaMicro system lots of people are excited about currently has a 2
GB limit, but I have to wonder if they'll stick to that when they can use a
power (heat) competitive chip and chipset from AMD with ECC and a > 4 GB
memory capacity.

